# Pictures: Koi with Sore / Infection Growth on Body



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

75 Gallon Tank
Aquaclear Filter (Carbon, BioMass, Sponge Media)
Water Pump

2x 5" Koi
1x 2" Goldfish

18 C
pH Normal at Neutral
Ammonia 0ppm
Water Change 30% 2 weeks ago.

Please see pictures for sore / infected spot on my Koi!
Was previously a small white ball on the body and has grown and become infected.

I'm not sure what to do as a fish newb! Koi is feeding and swimming otherwise okay.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like an Aeromonas ulcer. The best course of action is to track down some koi food with antibiotics in it. Something like Jungle' s Anti-bacteria pellets would do the trick.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

I used API General Cure. As recommended by Kramers Pet Store in Guildford Mall.

I'll let you all know next week how it went!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had koi's with open wounds worst than that. I've treated with antibiotic food + Bio Bandage Gel - uekoi.com you can get this at www.hawaiianbotanicals.com. helps your fish heal MUCH faster.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks Jiang, would I be over medicating if I already used the API General Cure and the Bio Bandage?

how do I isolate that Koi only to feed it the antibiotic food?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

blazingazn said:


> thanks Jiang, would I be over medicating if I already used the API General Cure and the Bio Bandage?
> 
> how do I isolate that Koi only to feed it the antibiotic food?


From experience and from readings I've heard of people soaking the food in the antibiotic. Or go with what Canadian_Aqua_Farm said and use Jungle Labs Anti-Bacteria Medicated Food Pellets - 28g (1 oz.) - Pets & Ponds This is what I use during early spring and early autumn as a preventative. They use to sell it in larger containers. Not sure what has happened to the other size.

The Bio-bandage is for the surface. medicating it from the outside would help the wound heal faster and prevent other types of surface infections. medicating from the inside would help stop the actual problem thats causing it.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

take your sick koi to ponds bautiful in langley call him 6045349133 his name is roger he heals fish to call him before you go


----------

